# Babies Babies Babies



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Mona is a clever girl she has popped 2 out and she did the second 1 all by herself . More than lazy cat Belle did Lol and as i type 3rd one is here


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS *on your lovely new babies, and huge well done to Mona. They look well worth the wait :thumbup: Any more to come ?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

CLEVER GIRL! Great news Alan.  Congratulations, and keep us posted on progress. Did she choose to have them on your bed like Belle?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

woohoo - big congrats


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

She started to have first one on bottom shelf of computer wardrobe as she was laid with sapphire but she screamed a bit so i knew they was on way so guided her to wardrobe where she is now 

Still on 3 but sure there is more to come may 1-2 more


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any more news, did she have 4 and 5 ?? lol

Congrats on 1,2 and 3.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wicked well done congratulations  more babies  *


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats great news.

Congratulations and keep us posted.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Peeps she had 5 but last 1 was still born at 5pm but 4 seem to be ok.

Scuse the mess but was waiting to change the blanket knowing that she had had them all


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww so cute ! Well done Mona !!!


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of one.

Congrats on the other four they are gorgeous.

Well done again Mona.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Well done Mona! 
Congratulations on the birth of your lovely blue babies Alan x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy! 
hope the little one is at the bridge x


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww beautiful babies, clever girl Mona x I'm sorry to hear you lost one R.I.P sweetheart xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done alan and mona, sorry about the one you lost,


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hoping to keep a boy if he is suitable from the litter but would need some questions answering regarding how close is too close in inbreeding and i dont mean mother son/ father daughter.

Pm me to discuss


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations - sorry you lost one though. Do you have a boy at the moment or will that be a new venture for you?

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Was trying to load Night vision pics took just now. Mom and babys doing fine , mona been back to a purr machine well contented so it seems


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Better pic


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

A lovely sea of blue! Congratulations Alan. I hope things are going well! xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww congratulations alan, mona and her little ones are so cute


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done Mona. Lovely babies .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures ,they are so cute well done, im very sorry for the one you lost,xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations sorry for the one u lost rip little onexx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Many thanks for all your kind words.... Its never easy when you lose one but this time it was a little easier as Belle lost 3 of hers last time out but the 4 which were left in her litter went on to be lovely young kittens and i am in contact regularly with all the new owners of which one actually brings dexter round for me to see, he and belle were spitting at each other but he soon recognised the surroundings and my voice.

Possibly looking at doing a boy boy swap as looking for a new stud boy which is totally unrelated to my girls so if anyone is possibly interested further along the way please dont hesitate to get in touch and must be blood group B

Champion Sired would be very nice


----------

